# I finally scored some 22lr !



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeap! You heard it right! I went to midway's site and they have CCI 22lr standard velocity(1070) in stock. Got a brick for $40 + $13 shipping. That's pretty high but it's always been high when you get into a decent standard target round.
Just thought I'd pass it on! My High Standard Victor will be happy next week!

Wade


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Glad you found some! Thanks for posting! I've burned a little of my stash since the shortage started, but have been pretty happy shooting hand loaded 38's for the most part.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

There is no shortage in west central Indiana thankfully!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Really! That's great! Hope it gets here at some point. Haven't seen 22lr since sandy hook!

Wade


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

We had major shortage until about last April then it finally started becoming available again.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gun shops have it at about 39 dollars a brick , walmart still sells out every time they get any at about 25 dollars a brick , it may take a few more hours than it did for them to sell out I scored a bit in march and august of last year and nothing in between and not for lack of looking I would check every time I was at a store , but the local gun store had since just before Christmas limit one box and at about 7-12 cents a round depending what it is


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

1shotwade said:


> Got a brick for $40 + $13 shipping. That's pretty high but it's always been high when you get into a decent standard target round.
> Wade


Ouch!!!!

Am I correct in remembering that less than five or six years ago a brick sold for about $10.00???

This has gotten way out of hand!!!

TRellis


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

TRellis said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Am I correct in remembering that less than five or six years ago a brick sold for about $10.00???
> 
> ...



I'm thinking more like $15-$18 in that time period. These are standard velocity target loads and that alone makes them somewhat higher. The only reason i went for them is I shoot a target pistol and there are claims out there that high velocity rounds "can" crack the frame. I turned down $1000 20 years ago for this gun so I'm really not wanting to do something stupid like shoot a squirrel and damage it!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the price of 22lr has been 19.99 or higher for bulk high velocity since the 2008 pres elections season started in mid 2006

been hard to find at 19.99 since 2008 and almost impossible to find any under 40-50 dollars a brick since dec 2012 if you could find any at all

bulk Remington thunderbolts were 9.99 a box in 1995 

and i can remember buying brown lunch sacks with 50 rounds of 7.62x39 in the mid 90s for 5 dollars a bag , we had saved up the 100 dollars for the sks and we could only scrape together enough cash to buy 2 bags at a time , and gas was a dollar a gallon

yeah it doesn't seem that long ago and yet it was 20 years ago 

if only i had had the sense buy a a bunch of spam cans of 7.62x39 at 7 cents a round


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

folks .22 is too high... 
and in my area, not available if you don't get to the big box stores at 7 a.m. 

however the supply of the above rifle ammo is available.. 
both at big box and over internet at very favorable prices... 

don't forget to get a box or two of a round that will have a little more 
power!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I shot up some of the 22 ammo I scored in August , today , less than impressed , it shoots but my guns prefer other ammo more


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Just picked up a 525 of Remington .22LR at the gun show yesterday. $50

There was certainly a limited supply and most were selling it for 525 for $60+

I can't believe I feel good about paying $50 for 525 rounds of 22 :gah:


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

local hardware store has brick-500rds-40 grain at $79.sales lady asked me how many I wanted....I replied -none.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bucket of 1400 round Remington available locally for $65,
Though a price hike about 10% coming in the next shipment.
CCI that came in sold out pretty fast. Lots of small 50 round 
Packs are plenty at around $3.50 to $4. I suspect another price
hike on these are around the corner.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Lots of those bricks selling at gun shows for $50-60 are being bought at Walmart for $23. The same three guys were standing in front of the line at our local Walmart twice a week at 5pm when they put ammo out and buying the max allowed three bricks and guys would see them at gun shows selling the same ammo. Walmart got enough complaints on them that they lowered the max allowed to one brick


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

poppy said:


> Lots of those bricks selling at gun shows for $50-60 are being bought at Walmart for $23. The same three guys were standing in front of the line at our local Walmart twice a week at 5pm when they put ammo out and buying the max allowed three bricks and guys would see them at gun shows selling the same ammo. Walmart got enough complaints on them that they lowered the max allowed to one brick


This is a big source of the ammo problem :hammer:. I also see those who buy up old (20-60 year old) .22 bricks from estate sales and then asking $50+ at a gun show. One part of me says "free enterprise" and another says "I hope he sits on those bricks 'til they hatch".:facepalm:


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

SIL scored 3 - 225rd boxes for me at the local WM for $11.50 each. They had quite a few but 3 box limit.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm glad I stocked up over the years. Got 5K rounds a dost bricks I bought for less than $10.

Bob


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

About 2 weeks ago I ordered a brick from Cabella's - $27 + $9 shipping. Already have it at home for the rifle I got at Christmas. They limit you to 1 brick when they have it in stock.

WWW


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Local Walmart had well over 100 50rd boxes of Thunderbolts 2 days ago for $2.37. Probably would have picked up 3 boxes but I was in a hurry and no one was working the counter and I have plenty.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

poppy said:


> Local Walmart had well over 100 50rd boxes of Thunderbolts 2 days ago for $2.37. Probably would have picked up 3 boxes but I was in a hurry and no one was working the counter and I have plenty.


and in the past these would have been sold as 10 bricks but if they take all the little boxes out your 3 box limit is only 150 rounds and not 1500 rounds when you buy 3 bricks , a lot of places have been doing this and it slows the product leaving the shelf some


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> and in the past these would have been sold as 10 bricks but if they take all the little boxes out your 3 box limit is only 150 rounds and not 1500 rounds when you buy 3 bricks , a lot of places have been doing this and it slows the product leaving the shelf some


Very true. Several years ago it was common for people to buy a single 50 rd box but money was tight back then. It actually lasted quite a long time when you were just shooting a nuisance varmint now and then. Target shooting and plinking eats them up pretty quick.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Back when you could afford ammo I had a routine of coming home and going straight to the balcony,grab my scoped pistol and dumping a clip into a target 20 yards away then reloading the clip so it was ready for the next night. I did this for maybe a year but I got good enough that I would put 10-10 in about the size of a penny or 9-10 rapid fire in the size of a half dollar.
Once I reached this level that I was satisfied with I changed the routine to coming home and firing one round,then come back various times later for one shot only.It really made me a better shooter.Since I retired back in 06 I got out of that habit and my skill level has suffered for it.
If only ammo was cheap again!

Wade


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

There is no shortage here in North Central Florida however none of my firearms shoot .22LR


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JohnnyRebel said:


> There is no shortage here in North Central Florida however none of my firearms shoot .22LR


really you can walk into any store , gun shop , walmart , farms store and have Winchester , federal , cci , Remington and more than one load of each on the shelf 


if that's the case my Dad is in north Florida right now I should have him stock up before coming home


----------

